# Coffee Boys "Cracking the Coffee Shop Code" Course



## bdt

Just wondered if anyone else had viewed one of the webinars recently or have signed up for their new course?

Like some others I know of on here, I've read both the Coffee Boys' books and think they talk a lot of sense. The one-to-one consultation was just way out of my budget but I think this course is reasonably priced and, if the books are anything to go on, should provide a good return on investment.

Any thoughts/opinions from anyone out there?


----------



## MikeHag

I have been sent the link for this webinar. I clicked it and kinda lost interest within the first 3 mins of the intro... same old sales


----------



## bdt

I actually find myself agreeing with the vast majority of what they say so am happy to give it a go and see how beneficial it turns out to be.

I come from quite a "salesy" background so they proably appeal to me more than most. Will be interesting to see how much in depth the course goes than the books though


----------



## CoffeeChris

Would be interested to hear how you get on. I Have read the latest book and came away not really learning much more than I already know. apart from their rags to riches storys. I find them to be typical consultants who charge you a fortune but never really give you straight forward answers.


----------



## ObsidianSage

I viewed the webinar, and thought - yeah it's more of the same from them, or him in-fact as you never see the Hugh guy.

I've read both books, and honestly if you think/work through their advice therein you'd probably end up in the same place as if you spent money on this new course, but maybe better as you would have thought through how to apply it to your own business.


----------



## bdt

ObsidianSage said:


> I viewed the webinar, and thought - yeah it's more of the same from them, or him in-fact as you never see the Hugh guy.
> 
> I've read both books, and honestly if you think/work through their advice therein you'd probably end up in the same place as if you spent money on this new course, but maybe better as you would have thought through how to apply it to your own business.


I suppose it all depends on the extra value that the course adds . I like the books and think that a lot of their advice is pretty "straightforward" and common sense stuff but, let's be honest, running good coffee shop isn't rocket science and is very much about the application of common sense.

I'm investing a fair amount of time and money in my new business and, as I've no practical hospitality/coffee shop experience myself, then I hope that their advice will give the business some structure and help me avoid some expensive mistakes. If applying some of the suggested ideas even brings in an extra £1000 a year in sales, then the course has pretty much paid for itself already. I'd say the risk/reward ratio in giving the course a try is very much stacked in my favour.


----------



## MikeHag

I was registered to attend it at 3pm today... sadly got tied up with work. Some of the things did look to be of interest... e.g. interview techniques for coffeeshop employers.


----------



## MikeHag

Aaw ffs. I was sent the link to the recorded webinar and started watching it. This is defo going to be useful to many... I know that cos the content is once again the same as before.

But I turned it off because I found it really distasteful when johnny proudly announced that neither he nor his buyer had ever worked a shift. My goals are very different from theirs.


----------



## bdt

That's a fair point. I'm keen to have things running in such a way that I don't need to work 70 hours a week and can take a week or two away abroad and not be frantic about what's going on back at the business. Never having to work a shift IS about ten steps too far though.

I had a very candid meeting with a local cafe owner recently and getting into their situation terrifies me. He works the kitchen pretty much every hour the place is open and the place 100% relies on him being there to function. He's actually too busy working the kitchen and keeping the place running to take a step back and analyse the business and how he can improve it.

I think somewhere in between Johnny's utopia and this hell on earth is what I'm aiming for


----------



## MikeHag

Agreed. The boys say Work ON not IN, which is an important point, but I'd say it's good to do both.


----------



## Barry Cook

I watched it, and found a couple of useful sections. Already got their books, which cover a lot of what he spoke about, and also watched one he done a couple of years back which was similar. I've done the normal thing now of putting the list of Things To Do taken from the webinar, and put it to the bottom of my pile of Things To Do. As Mike says, yes it's mainly sales stuff, but whether we like it or not, we have to be sales people as much, if not more, than we are coffee geeks.


----------



## MikeHag

Thanks Barry. Just to clarify, when I say it's sales stuff I don't mean it's teaching us how to sell. I mean there is an awful lot of the coffeeboys looking for an opportunity to up-sell you their services. That's fine if it's what people are looking for, but I just find that often it dominates and spoils the good content.


----------



## bdt

I think I maybe misunderstood you slightly before too Mike. I think I remember you saying that about the 1 day seminar at Cafe Culture which is fair coment if true.

Have got to admit I've struggled to find time to read through the rest of the first month's material but so far so good. I suppose I also like the fact that it's paying monthly which means at any time, if I feel it's not providing value for money, I can simply cancel the subscription.


----------



## jenbatchelor

I too have read their books, and they always go on about procdures & systems....................low & behold I am not in the process of setting up my first shop..................and I know I need to set up an opening & closing procedure..........................but there books don't really help with the specifics? does the online package? break this down more?


----------

